# Gorgeous Faema Merckx SL on San Fran CL



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Somebody is going to get a heck of a deal if this thing is the real deal......

No connection whatsoever, just hoping someone gives it a good home.

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/bik/669650880.html


----------



## mandasol (Sep 10, 2007)

Saw that this morning. Tempted, but it's really long distance for me, and I'm a little weary of making a purchase off craigslist requiring shipping. He seems a little confused about the specs. 

I'm still kicking myself for missing this one by a day: http://atlanta.craigslist.org/bik/629522015.html ...and he was only about half an hour drive from my office. 


These may still be available for anyone in these areas:

http://boulder.craigslist.org/bik/649450805.html

http://austin.craigslist.org/bik/630464711.html

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/bik/665137119.html

http://seattle.craigslist.org/see/bik/669405447.html


----------

